# Question about metal roof on shed and drip edge



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

genEus said:


> "To provide a drip edge, allow an overhang of 1 to 2 inches at the eave.


I'm not a metal roof guy, but doesn't it say to allow an overhang of 1 to 2 inches to provide a drip edge?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The drip edge will give it a more finish look and help prevent damage to the whatever is under the roofing to support it and the fashia.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Are you putting a gutter on the shed? Seal off that fascia board and wrap or cap it and it will never rot out.


----------



## genEus (Aug 29, 2008)

Windows on Wash said:


> +1
> 
> Are you putting a gutter on the shed? Seal off that fascia board and wrap or cap it and it will never rot out.


Not planning to put a gutter, at least not at this point. So should I put drip edge around the perimeter of the roof our just on the eave?


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

1.install drip edge on the eave, 2. install panels with 1 1/2" overhang on eave, flush to rakes and peak. 3. Install rake metal 4. install peak flashing.

That's the basics. The particulars depend on what type of metal you are using.


----------



## genEus (Aug 29, 2008)

OldNBroken said:


> 1.install drip edge on the eave, 2. install panels with 1 1/2" overhang on eave, flush to rakes and peak. 3. Install rake metal 4. install peak flashing.
> 
> That's the basics. The particulars depend on what type of metal you are using.


So... what we ended up doing...

Installed drip edge all around the perimeter.
Installed panels with about 3" overhang on eave and peak (got 10 footers, so didn't have to cut them), and 1.5" on rakes.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

genEus said:


> So... what we ended up doing...
> 
> Installed drip edge all around the perimeter.
> Installed panels with about 3" overhang on eave and peak (got 10 footers, so didn't have to cut them), and 1.5" on rakes.


So you didn't put a roof on, you put a metal tarp over your shed. That's okay though, it will still keep the weather out, you just won't have the aesthetics is all. Am sure you are glad that one is off the list eh?


----------



## genEus (Aug 29, 2008)

OldNBroken said:


> So you didn't put a roof on, you put a metal tarp over your shed. That's okay though, it will still keep the weather out, you just won't have the aesthetics is all. Am sure you are glad that one is off the list eh?


Hah. I must admit, when I step out into the backyard, I see a shed with a metal roof on it. Guess to the professional roofer/builder it may look like what you said. To me, if it sits on top of a building and keeps rain and snow out, I'm calling it a "roof."  

And yes, yes, sure am glad the shed is done, just in time for fall garage cleaning!


----------

